# Fabric Arch Liners - The Test!



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi all,

In another thread I mentioned about the fabric wheel arch liners (such as those found on the Focus Hatchback) and keeping them clean, and trying to waterproof them to a certain extent.

So here goes. 
My brother acted as photographer whilst I worked.

First thing was to jack the rear of the car up and remove the rear wheels (which were cleaned and de-tarred while I had the chance) to gain access to the arch liners.

Nearside upon inspection:





































As you can see, fairly grotty despite being cleaned a couple of months ago 

1st thing was to liberally apply some APC degreaser to help loosen some of the grime, then blasted clean with the pressure washer.


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

The amount of grime that was removed was quite surprising.























































The results were quite nice too.



















The nearside liner was then soaked in Autosmart Highstyle and massaged in by hand.


















(Excuse the hair)


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice work if you think that impressive try Bilt Hamber Surfex.BTW that a worrying amount of rust on that.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

Question:

Could you not use a carpet cleaner (george) on these to the same effect?

(after jet washing)


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

The process was then repeated on the other side:




























Leaving this:




























The treated the Offside liner with Autosmart Trim Wizard and massaged in by hand.


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

The wheels were refitted and now waiting to see how they stand up. I'll report back in a week and let you know how it's doing 

Thanks for reading,
Matt


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Nice work if you think that impressive try Bilt Hamber Surfex.BTW that a worrying amount of rust on that.


They're not structural parts, so I'm not worried about them. I'm planning to grind the rust off and paint them at some point.

Plus it's not too bad for a 8 year old Ford.


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

matt1263 said:


> Question:
> 
> Could you not use a carpet cleaner (george) on these to the same effect?
> 
> (after jet washing)


Possibly if you removed them, but I'm not doing so due to not having the time too. Maybe next time though. :thumb:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

they look really good,a pw once a week should keep them looking good


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for that, they came up a treat ! I think I'll try soaking them with diluted Surfex HD followed by a good layer of snow foam and see what I'm left with !


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Give them a good blast with the p/w afterwards, the grit and grime works into the liners over time and won't come out unless agitated


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice test, I do wonder why they have started to use fabric arch liners, I can't see any benefits over plastic ones or none at all (and just using uPVC). I'd have thought fabric arch liners will retain moisture more too making corrosion set in faster.

I'm sure there is a good reason for them using them, aside from cost reduction, but I can't think of it.


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

G220 said:


> Nice test, I do wonder why they have started to use fabric arch liners, I can't see any benefits over plastic ones or none at all (and just using uPVC). I'd have thought fabric arch liners will retain moisture more too making corrosion set in faster.
> 
> I'm sure there is a good reason for them using them, aside from cost reduction, but I can't think of it.


Sound suppression :thumb:, makes it less 'boomey' inside the cabin. They do work but trap so much gunk and yes, are a hotbed for starting corrosion .


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

Ahh that figures, thanks 

Yes, on the Mk5 golf dirt gets behind them really easily too (as there is a big gap where the suspension strut housing is), I always blast the hose down the gap and watch all the stuff that has gone behind the stuff pour out.


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

It is a pain with stuff like that. After a while of pressure washing I thought "surely there can't be any more in there". How wrong I was :doublesho. Our driveway is now black so I'll need to hose it all down tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

Haha, I really wanted to invest in the autobrite flexi-lance things because of this issue, but couldn't justify the cost.

Another product which might be up your street for sealing them in is the fabric guard which is included in the autoglym lifeshine package, it is used for the interior seats etc and stops spillages from penetrating into the fibres.

I can't imagine the durability will be great for such a hostile area, but it should be quite good nevertheless!


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

I might have to give the AG stuff a try at some point then, might be good for doing the backs of the liners with the other stuff on the inside, thanks


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Great post. My Wifes Puma has these in the rear arches and everything sticks to them like poo to a blanket. Horrible Idea, at least most of the cars of that age have moved over to plastic again. Well I think they have anyway:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Is your brother Adrian Charles?










Cheers

PaulN


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Planet Man said:


> Great post. My Wifes Puma has these in the rear arches and everything sticks to them like poo to a blanket. Horrible Idea, at least most of the cars of that age have moved over to plastic again. Well I think they have anyway:thumb:


Only in the rear? Pumas have them in all four arches.

(P.S. Great work to the OP. They look new again now, nice one, mate!)


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

PaulN said:


> Is your brother Adrian Charles?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe...

No not really, the reflection in that pic isn't great :lol:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks PV:thumb:

Paul N - I think you mean Adrian Chiles


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Planet Man said:


> Thanks PV:thumb:
> 
> Paul N - I think you mean Adrian Chiles


I did a bloody search too.......:wall:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

cant see highstyle or trimwizard doing much tbh

a propper fabric protectant might have been interesting


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

thanks OP, i just normally pw the rear fabric arch liner. it is amazing to see how much [email protected] gets stuck in between the fibres and only pw can remove them. although during the winter periods i use another attachement that came with the karcher (cant remember name but has a rotating metal in the head) and carefully use it under the archs trying to avoid paintwork and bare metal areas

i look foward to reading the update for this to see how you get on


----------



## jimmy_b_84 (Jan 11, 2009)

i too have a focus with the silly fabric arches will be keeping an eye on this to see your progress.

i can get hold of a fabric sealer might give it a go when i get a chance


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Time for an update, but sorry no pics - the charger for the cam seems to have gone walkabout! 
Anyhow, the arches are repelling the grit and grime from 300 miles of motoring in the wet, in dry dusty conditions and on muddy roads very well. Just a quick rinse down with the hose at low pressure the dirt just falls off and the water beads nicely on the fabric leaving it looking nice and clean  The Trim Wizard appears to be doing a bit better than the Highstyle but not by much so we'll have to see what the next week or two brings 

I'll try and get some pics up tomorrow if I can find the charger :thumb:.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

sound slike the trim wizzard is the best bet then
where do you get the trim wizzard from and how much
as iv always woundered how to clean the rear arhes of my fiesta normally just use the hose pipe


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

I got my trim wizard from my local AutoSmart rep. I can't remember how much it cost though.


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

You could probably use fabsil with the same effect.


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

Would 303 fabric guard be a good choice, although an expensive one.


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't know, I've not tried it as I now drive a Toledo and my dad has the Focus now


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

Didn't even see the date of the original post. You just look at the last recent posts. Oh well. :driver:beep beep


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

I am led to believe that fabric liners server two purposes, one is noise reduction and the other is spray reduction as the water soaks in rather than being thrown about.


----------

